# Geddy Lee tone?



## guitarister7321 (Jun 27, 2011)

I want to get Geddy's Moving Pictures tone (The tone on YYZ, Tom Sawyer, Vital Signs, etc.). I've been trying to get his tone, but can't seem to nail it. So I though maybe some one here on the bass forum can help me.

Sounds like it has a bit of gain to me. Also is he using humbucking pickups or singles?

Hopefully there are some Rush fans here that can help!


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 27, 2011)

In processing Geddy usually splits his signal , keeps the lows clean, the highs slightly distorted. Can't remember which bass was used on that album.

Should also mention his tone is much more about mids than bass. Very punchy, often at sacrifice of the very bottom.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Jun 27, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> In processing Geddy usually splits his signal , keeps the lows clean, the highs slightly distorted. Can't remember which bass was used on that album.
> 
> Should also mention his tone is much more about mids than bass. Very punchy, often at sacrifice of the very bottom.



Yeah, I noticed it isn't very bassy. 

And I think he played the Rickenbacker on that album.


----------



## jim777 (Jun 27, 2011)

Fender jazz, played hard, with fingers, over the bridge pickup is a good place to start. Hard enough so there's a bit of buzz from the strings snapping off the frets.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jun 27, 2011)

The Ric on a bridge pickup and the Jazz on a bridge pickup have a very similar tone when strung with Rotosounds. Play with your fingers/fingernails and a bit of grit.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister (Dec 14, 2011)

Does anyone know what Geddy Lee`s amp settings might be ?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Dec 19, 2011)

Beowulf Von Thrashmeister said:


> Does anyone know what Geddy Lee`s amp settings might be ?



I don't know how long he's been doing it, but I know that for a while he has just been going straight into the PA system at concerts.


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 20, 2011)

This may help.

Rush - Geddy Lee's Bass Gear Rig and Equipment


----------



## MistaMarko (Dec 27, 2011)

Roll back on the bass a bit. Geddy's bass tone actually isn't bassy at all.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Dec 28, 2011)

On that album he played, from watchin old video, a ric and a j bass.

EDIT: Dont forget he uses orange amps now, but then i think he used Ampegs


----------



## MapleLeaf97 (Dec 28, 2011)

It's all in the EQ. Mids up, Bass down, acquire flamencofingerstyle


----------



## TemjinStrife (Dec 29, 2011)

The best "Geddy" tone I've ever gotten was through a G-K 800RB, set for "loud" with not too much bass EQ and a fair bit of "high mids" knob.


----------

